# Sticky  NEW FORUM RULE - please observe



## newfiesmum

After several reports, it has been decided that threads about other members will not be allowed. Threads about other members will, in future, be removed.


----------



## Zaros

What?

Does that mean we are not even allowed to ask after a member in good will?:Sorry


----------



## Mirandashell

If this is cos of me, I did actually ask in goodwill cos I was worried about LFL. I know the thread went a bit skewif afterwards so sorry if anyone got upset but I did it with the best of intentions.


----------



## buffie

newfiesmum said:


> After several reports, it has been decided that threads about other members will not be allowed. Threads about other members will, in future, be removed.


I think a bit of clarification is needed ,just what will be considered as a thread about another member.


----------



## Zaros

buffie said:


> I think a bit of clarification is needed ,just what will be considered as a thread about another member.


*DON'T YOU QUESTION MY AUTHORITY!*


----------



## newfiesmum

We don't want to see threads which are discussing other members in a detrimental way. I think everyone knows what is meant. I don't think it is too much to ask without being likened to Joseph Stalin.

Today, someone innocently began a thread asking the whereabouts of a long term member. Ok, but why did others have to put in their own opinion of that member's character? You can ask where someone is, but what we don't want to see are threads giving opinions of that member. It is not the only one recently either. Yesterday a thread had to be removed because people couldn't keep their personal opinions to themselves.


----------

